# Jordan Peterson A Critique from a Presuppositional Perspective



## ReformedChristian (Jun 8, 2018)

I have recently been listening to Jordan Peterson, if any of you know about him he is a Clinical Psychologist from the University of Toronto and is an Agnostic. He does critiques of Feminism and even Atheism, however he tends to try and tie Presuppositionalism in with his Jungian view of psychology and his Agnosticism. I was wondering have there been any Presuppositionalist who done critiques of his arguments or responses? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 8, 2018)

I think American Vision has an article but, I am not sure if it would be what you're looking for.


----------



## Username3000 (Jun 9, 2018)

Here is an episode of James White's The Dividing Line, in which he interacts with a video of Peterson. 

http://www.aomin.org/aoblog/2018/03/13/humanzees-jordan-peterson-parallel-gospels-and-open-phones/


----------

